# How 2 connect Atlas to E-Z track?



## Old97 (Jan 1, 2011)

Can you connect Atlas code 80 track to Bachmann 10-44879 crossing gate that has Bachmann E-Z track?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

hack and solder, MacGyver style. there are no adapters between the two as far as i know


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

It should just slide right on. If not you should be able to remove some of the ties from the Atlas track so it slides onto the plastic on the ez-track.The rest will be trying to hide this transition when you add your ballast. You'll diffidently need to add cork or foam roadbedding to help support the rail joiners though.


----------

